# Dog Barking - Mental Torture



## teemyob

Hello,

Today I have endured mental Torture for 12 hours - Barking Dogs.

Where we live there is a neighbour some way away that has aquired a new dog. 

They have had it a few weeks now and they put it in the yard and then go out and leave it all day. It barks non-stop.

It is bad enough that someone at the other end has guard dogs. We also have a field near us that is a dog walking area (dog toilet). People pull up in their cars, get out and then the Guard dogs start barking and then the dogs to be walked start.

So today whilst out in the Garden we have been driven barking bluddy mad.

I don't blame the Animals, Canine nature. They are bored, neglected and lonely. We have had dogs for many years but would not have them now as we do not have the time for them.

Should I contact the RSPCA?

TM


----------



## bulawayolass

Probably start at the council for nuscence rs wont touch the case unless the dogs are suffering. And if there is shelter and water and the animals are in good condition they are fine (will be rs words)

Have you tried to talk to the people who have the dogs first it may be worth it. 

As to doggie walk area do they pooper scoop? could have a word with council about that and see if they can get the warden there to hover a few tickets may put off people from coming.


----------



## davesport

We enduring the new barking dog of a middle distance neighbour for several weeks while it settled in. Similar circumstances IE both owners out all day, dog outside on its own & was obviously bored & lonely.

The council dog warden came round 30 minutes after I called & had a word. The problem went away & has'nt resurfaced. They knew fully what was going on in their absence but had neglected to do anything as the alternative was the dog systematically destroying the furniture  

I wish you luck, D


----------



## drcotts

Its always a bit delecate this one but first thing to do (if your ok with it) is go and have a polite work with them as they may be too half soakded to realise its happening.

if you get a frosty reception and get told to bog off then start to make a note of the times and duration that it happening and if possible record the barking.

At the same time ring the enviromnental health and ask thier advice. they can come and have a word and this sometimes stops it but if they are a rag hound family who dont care a toss then the council will need evidence to evict them and this is where you have saved yourselves time as you have aready been compliling a list of dates times durations etc.

Ask other neibours and if they are also affected ask them to do the same re listing dates and times.

the council will probally need a compliant from at least 2 people to take any real action so the above is just to save you time.

I hope it sorts itself out for you as i know what a pest it can be

theres a device you can buy which senses barking and emits a high freq noise each time and so trains the dog not to bark but they only have a limited effect and you have to be next door to have any real effect.

The dog is barking as its trying to establish contact with the rest of the pack (the owners) and also deter intruders to the property (when it sees others) so its well ingrained into the dogs head.

Good luck

Phill


----------



## raynipper

Hi TM.
Exlax is the answer......!!!!

Lob a bar of Exlax into their yard and after it has been consumed, the dog is frightened to breath let alone bark..... :twisted: 

Ray.


----------



## GerryD

Our next door neighbours (attached) aquired a puppy last November and ever since then we have had to endure the incessant barking. They claim that they started taking said animal to obedience classes but stopped.
Whe I tackled them about the noise they said that they didn't realise that it could be heard.
I used to be a dog lover, but it seems than all to often nowadays owners refuse to keep their beloved animals under control. This weekend at the global rally there were too many cases of yapping dogs, dogs roaming off the lead, and dogs crapping on the field not being cleared up.
Oh for a life of responsible ownership. Like others, I do not blame the dogs; they are only doing what comes naturally, but some owners need to be put down.
Gerry


----------



## randonneur

We stopped on an Aire at Fontenay le Comte on Friday night, got there about 6pm, a few motorhomes about as well. About 10pm a small lorry arrived and parked at the back of the Aire and about half an hour later a dog started barking. It seems the owner had tied the dog to the lorry as security and then left, we stood it until 11.45pm then went to find somewhere to sleep, it was obvious that the owner wasn't coming back tht night. This particular Aire is facing the Gendarmerie and Courts but that didn't make a difference. Don't how many of the other motorhomers stayed on but you certainly couldn't sleep through that unless you had earplugs.


----------



## zappy61

*barking dog nuisance*

I sympathise, sometimes the owners are oblivious of the barking. We had two dogs and I made sure they were a nuisance to no one and I stuck to the contract 7/365 two walks per day hail rain or shine.
we had new neighbours (3 doors away) a couple of years ago they have 7 dogs (why? we don't know!) and are out at work all day and often away on business. Can't say the dogs are not looked after as they have 2 dog walkers come every day and it is a very large bungalow. The dogs often drove us and surrounding neighbours potty the closest one being in her eighties with health and mobility problems. One of my neighbours and I approached them about the problem and they I have to say, were very apologetic and the nuisance stopped; for a few weeks, then started again. Another visit very sorry, stopped again for a few weeks then started again. Another visit same again. So the local council were contacted who advised keeping records of times and duration etc. but they would not approach them. So we did a letter to them and we all signed it (about 10 neighbours) this resulted in phone numbers being given to ring if the dogs barked. We have had to ring a few times but for the last 4 months peace!

Try the direct approach first, but for support,elicit if it is a nuisance to anyone else. It is very difficult, but we kept it cool and polite but firm and mentioned the councils environmental angle if it did not stop.

Good luck,

Graham


----------



## MalanCris

Put the dog in your garden then see how they like it :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

I wonder if it's just our modern society where parents and dog owners just don't have the time or inclination to dedicate their attention to their charges.?

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh

Well if we shy away from educating potential parents, it's no surprise many people are clueless at understanding and caring for dogs.

Dave


----------



## richardjames

We had an incident a while back and the local council threatened to either de-bark or destroy 8O 8O


----------



## gromett

I had a neighbours dog bark outside my bedroom windows non stop from 6:30 in the morning till 11:30 at night. It drove me NUTS!!!!!!
They were both retired and were in the house the whole time.

Tried being nice and asking them. I had always been friends with them before. They did nothing. I asked yet again. Nothing. I spoke to the council who sent a letter. Still nothing. I went round in my dressing gown (I was on nights) and shouted in their face and offered to come round and wake them up every night. I have never been agressive in my life before but I had really lost it at this point.

They got the dog under control for about 2 weeks.

It started up again and I just gave up on the idea of sleeping with my window open, I bought earplugs. I couldn't sit outside.

I was sooo happy when my fulltiming plans came to fruition. The dog barking actually pushed me harder to get it done.

House sold now so no longer my concern 
It is also one of the beauties of fulltiming. If I don't like my neighbours I move within 15 minutes. Only had to do it once so far though....

Anyone who suffers a barking dog has my deepest sympathy 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## greenasthegrass

We have two barkers and I am well aware when they are at it and hoik them back in. A neighbour has moved in about 12 months ago and brought with them Max a houge doberman which seemed very quiet to start with but he has now tuned up but they hang him out at crack of dawn. This sets ours off and the neighbouring springer spaniel.

They are teachers so he is left most of the day but we don't hear him then its when they get home. We never see him been taken for a walk but am sure he must be.

Our boy dog is now very deaf and he has got louder its a nightmare travelling with him so we put him in the shower room and it seems to work a treat!

Having just been to Scotland I had forgotten how quiet Scotland is and how noisy and over populated England is. I could move to Scotland tomorrow if could get a job up there and get rid of the midges.

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

TM you are having your fair share of problems lately.
Ever thought of moving :wink: 

RSPCA will do nothing, so long as the dog is fed and watered at least every 12 hours.
Local council environment office may put in noise monitors for a week.
Then they will confront the dog owners if the noise level is sufficient to cause a nuisance.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner

greenasthegrass said:


> We have two barkers and I am well aware when they are at it and hoik them back in. A neighbour has moved in about 12 months ago and brought with them Max a houge doberman which seemed very quiet to start with but he has now tuned up but they hang him out at crack of dawn. This sets ours off and the neighbouring springer spaniel.
> 
> They are teachers so he is left most of the day but we don't hear him then its when they get home. We never see him been taken for a walk but am sure he must be.
> 
> Our boy dog is now very deaf and he has got louder its a nightmare travelling with him so we put him in the shower room and it seems to work a treat!
> 
> Having just been to Scotland I had forgotten how quiet Scotland is and how noisy and over populated England is. I could move to Scotland tomorrow if could get a job up there and get rid of the midges.
> 
> Greenie


You could apply to become a Midge Warden.
I had the job of Elephant Warden in South Hampshire and received many thanks for making sure that there were no elephants in the region.


----------



## machilly

raynipper said:


> I wonder if it's just our modern society where parents and dog owners just don't have the time or inclination to dedicate their attention to their charges.?
> 
> Ray.


I think the problem is that they done away with dog licences, If I ruled the world Every dog would be microchipped at birth, Licenced to a yearly sum of £145, tattooed with the owners postcode and address, just in case the chip stopped working, and each dog would have to be certified as having been at an obedience class.
I would also sore in a data file a sample of DNA, then if they done thier business in a park and it was not picked up, then the owner would be fined £5000 for the first offence, locked up for a second, dog destroyed and banned from keeping dogs.

regards


----------



## drcotts

machilly said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's just our modern society where parents and dog owners just don't have the time or inclination to dedicate their attention to their charges.?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that they done away with dog licences, If I ruled the world Every dog would be microchipped at birth, Licenced to a yearly sum of £145, tattooed with the owners postcode and address, just in case the chip stopped working, and each dog would have to be certified as having been at an obedience class.
> I would also sore in a data file a sample of DNA, then if they done thier business in a park and it was not picked up, then the owner would be fined £5000 for the first offence, locked up for a second, dog destroyed and banned from keeping dogs.
> 
> I agree in principle but tattoing would be ok until the dog changed hands. No need to destroy a dog thats only doing what comes natural better to confiscate it and give it to someone who can look after it properly.
> 
> regards
Click to expand...


----------



## 96299

machilly said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's just our modern society where parents and dog owners just don't have the time or inclination to dedicate their attention to their charges.?
> 
> Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that they done away with dog licences, If I ruled the world Every dog would be microchipped at birth, Licenced to a yearly sum of £145, tattooed with the owners postcode and address, just in case the chip stopped working, and each dog would have to be certified as having been at an obedience class.
> I would also sore in a data file a sample of DNA, then if they done thier business in a park and it was not picked up, then the owner would be fined £5000 for the first offence, locked up for a second, dog destroyed and banned from keeping dogs.
> 
> regards
Click to expand...

And you would certainly get my vote. Good post.

steve


----------



## bulawayolass

Microchipping is actually a waste of time about 40% of the time:
1) people don't send the paperwork in. Some vets send it in others make the owner do it. Laziness is the only reason for vets not to do it.
2) People change houses/phones/animals and never change the details and you still can not track the owner down.
So at the end of the day how do you find out if people have done as they are meant to? a nice idea but un checqueable if it has been followed up right over the years.


----------



## Stanner

Spacerunner said:


> You could apply to become a Midge Warden.
> I had the job of Elephant Warden in South Hampshire and received many thanks for making sure that there were no elephants in the region.


Hmmmmmmmmmm...
Somehow I think it's going to be easier keeping Hampshire free of Elephants that it would be keeping Scotland free of Midges.

The elephants are bigger and easier to spot. :lol:

If not easier to swat. :roll:


----------



## GEMMY

Try:

http://eurobarkcontrol.com/

if not, then plan B:

http://www.bassettsguns.co.uk/Secondhand-Shotgun-Offers.htm

tony


----------



## Seeker

Had exactly the same problem a few years ago. Spoke to the neighbour gently at first, dropping hints. No effect. Then had a more serious talk with him raising it as a 'shared problem' to which we ought to look for a solution. After he had rejected the idea of training I chose my words badly and said that one option was 'to get rid of them' meaning to sell or give them away. he took it the wrong way and got quite aggressive, threatening me. I stayed calm and pointed out he was using threatening behaviour. 

Nothing changed of course and as his two Alsatians were annoying everybody in the vicinity and spoiling our days in the garden and conservatory I then phoned the Council's dog warden. She came round and had a word and they were sent to a training course. Things improved after that and he even came over and apologised for having been aggressive. A few months later they sold up and moved away - since when it has been blissfully peaceful round here.

It is worth doing something - don't suffer in silence. But choose your words carefully!

Harry


----------



## greenasthegrass

Just been to vets to see how much it is to have them put down - but she won't do it! :lol: 

So anyone talking shotguns yes you Gemmy I will come down your street with a right big rifle!

My dogs only annoy Whistlinggypo so that's ok he can suffer!

Greenie 8O 8O


----------



## Mouse44

*Dogs*

Hi
We have often thought about having a dog,but had thought about it again as we are both at work and it would not be fair on the dog,so we said we would think about it when we finish work which is early next year,but lately we have had foxs crapping all over the garden which is not nice,also we have had dogs crapping outside mine and my neighbours,so i laid in wait for these owners and tackled them one buy one and told them if the dog does it again i will find where they live and shove it through the letterbox i was a bit over the top but i just got fed up with it , I did have one poor soul dragged him back to clear it up and he ended clearing one outside my neighbours as well and we not have it anymore but the foxes i am working on them it will not be long.
So i would tackle these people ,be firm as it is not the dogs fault he has a bad owner.

Good Luck

PS i am a bit intolerant


----------



## mandyandandy

My sister once had a peacock, along with a huge amount of other wild life in her garden but this it seems was too much for the neighbours and they just all signed a letter explaining how much of a nuisance it was to them all and she gave it to a good home on a camp site :lol: :lol: (bet the campers loved her too!!)

If they know that many of their neighbours are feeling the same way they may just have a conscience enough to do some thing about it. 

Have to say dogs barking when we are in the van on a site or Aire does drive me to distraction. 

Mandy


----------



## 91502

TM 
Can you see the dogs over the fence? 
If so a bucket of water when they start to bark usually does the trick. 
It has to be a surprise, they can't see you coming or it won't work and it has to be as they start to bark so they believe the barking brings the water. 
It may take a few attempts! 
No one can say your being cruel, you could even be saving them from the rescue home if the neighbour gets fed up of the complaints. 
James


----------



## Sonesta

teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I have endured mental Torture for 12 hours - Barking Dogs.
> 
> Where we live there is a neighbour some way away that has aquired a new dog.
> 
> They have had it a few weeks now and they put it in the yard and then go out and leave it all day. It barks non-stop.
> 
> It is bad enough that someone at the other end has guard dogs. We also have a field near us that is a dog walking area (dog toilet). People pull up in their cars, get out and then the Guard dogs start barking and then the dogs to be walked start.
> 
> So today whilst out in the Garden we have been driven barking bluddy mad.
> 
> I don't blame the Animals, Canine nature. They are bored, neglected and lonely. We have had dogs for many years but would not have them now as we do not have the time for them.
> 
> Should I contact the RSPCA?
> 
> TM


Hi TM,

It's natural for all dogs to bark, for kiddies to scream and shout when at play and for babies to cry and there's not much we can do about that but as already mentioned by other posters, it's up to the parents or owners to monitor such behaviour fairly and responsibly and wherever humanely possible, do their very best to keep any disturbances to those around them to a minimum. It is not fair that people should have to tolerate a consistently barking dog and I can well imagine how torturous that must be for anyone having to endure it! However, I am sure if you go around and have a polite word with the owners and explain that their dog is clearly distressed during the day, they will be more than willing to co-operate and maybe they are not even aware that it barks the whole time they are out of the house and If nobody has complained to them yet, then they may just assume their new dog is more than happy to be left outside all day!

We have 2 little dogs ourselves and if a stranger or another dog comes past our house or near to our motorhome, they will both yap in an attempt to warn them to keep away and they are obviously only doing what dogs naturally do when trying to protect their territory. However, we always stop them when we consider it is necessary to do so and we do this by distracting them and saying a firm NO - it doesn't always work mind but they are definitely improving and the more we have exposed them to being around others the better they have become! We would never, ever allow them to continuously bark and yap for hours on end and even I don't like to hear my own dogs yapping, so I would never dream of subjecting others in the vicinity to their yapping either! :roll:

When we first got Candy who is the girl dog, she was very nervous around strangers, especially men for some reason and she would bark like mad and back away in fear if anyone other than myself came close to her, in time she was ok with my husband but strangers were a big fear for her. We have found the more we expose Candy to people and other dogs the less nervous she has become and now she will quickly calm down when encountering a new dog or a stranger in her midst and after a few mins will even approach them. If the stranger or dog responds calmly she is fine and before long she is quite relaxed around them. Buddy, the boy dog, well he just loves everyone but will pine like mad after my husband and again this is a problem we are working hard to resolve. After a lot of patience and work, we can take our 2 little dogs more or less anywhere now though and once away from their 'territory' they are excellently behaved and we don't really have any problems with them at all.

When we first used to leave them in the house alone together they did cry for us as we expected they would but we peservered and followed the dog training guidelines and very soon they learnt that we would always return home. Before long they seemed quite ok with us going out of the house and just climbed into their dog bed with their favourite toy and a little treat! Fortunately, they seem quite happy to be left in the house and even the motorhome on their own now and nobody has ever complained they have been making a fuss. I think because they have each other this helps though and we are so glad we decided to get Candy a companion. We never leave them for too long though just in case they start to get restless.

Having a well behaved dog or dogs doesn't just happen naturally and some dogs take longer to teach than others and owning a dog or dogs is a huge commitment to take on and unless the owners have got the time and the patience to work with them, then maybe they are not quite ready to give a dog a home?

Sue


----------



## gromett

Sonesta said:


> Having a well behaved dog or dogs doesn't just happen naturally and some dogs take longer to teach than others


And in the meantime us non dog owners have to put up with the noise, Disturbed sleep etc etc.

Not having a dig at you Sue, I have always been a very patient person but over the last 5 years I am starting to truly hate dogs with a vengeance as there don't actually seem to be any good dog owners around at all.

I see Dog owners walking their dogs on playing fields designed for kids to play football etc. Some of them do clean up but no matter how much care is taken you are still going to leave some remnants of dog excrement in the middle of a recreation area.

Then there are others who walk with their dog off the lead and obviously have little if any control judging by the number of times they have to shout to get their beloved to come back.

Dogs tied up outside shops barking at passers by can be very intimidating.

And why are owners always surprised when their dogs attack someone. Dogs are animals and will revert to their natural behaviour with little or no warning.

I could go on but you get the point. What is acceptable to a dog owner who loves their pet is not acceptable to a great many non owners. But they just don't see it....

Again Sue this was not aimed at you as I am sure you are a great dog owner who is considerate of others.

Karl


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Karl,

I appreciate you are not having a go at me personally and I promise you I have not taken it that way at all. You are entitled to express your opinions on this matter as of course everyone is and you make some valid points.  

However, dogs are a part of our society and they are here to stay and we cannot just banish them from our planet altogether! You are quite correct though and we dog owners do truly love our canine friends and maybe equally as much as some of the non dog owners dislike them! Therefore, there has to be a compromise on both sides don't you agree? Like I say we cannot banish dogs from the planet altoghether, so what would you like to see happen in order to make life living in a world that includes dogs more comfortable for people who feel such as yourself?

Sue


----------



## 96299

gromett said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having a well behaved dog or dogs doesn't just happen naturally and some dogs take longer to teach than others
> 
> 
> 
> And in the meantime us non dog owners have to put up with the noise, Disturbed sleep etc etc.
> 
> Not having a dig at you Sue, I have always been a very patient person but over the last 5 years I am starting to truly hate dogs with a vengeance as there don't actually seem to be any good dog owners around at all.
> 
> I see Dog owners walking their dogs on playing fields designed for kids to play football etc. Some of them do clean up but no matter how much care is taken you are still going to leave some remnants of dog excrement in the middle of a recreation area.
> 
> Then there are others who walk with their dog off the lead and obviously have little if any control judging by the number of times they have to shout to get their beloved to come back.
> 
> Dogs tied up outside shops barking at passers by can be very intimidating.
> 
> And why are owners always surprised when their dogs attack someone. Dogs are animals and will revert to their natural behaviour with little or no warning.
> 
> I could go on but you get the point. What is acceptable to a dog owner who loves their pet is not acceptable to a great many non owners. But they just don't see it....
> 
> Again Sue this was not aimed at you as I am sure you are a great dog owner who is considerate of others.
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Well put Karl-exactly how I see it also. The amount of dog crap I see all over the show is unbelievable. I now walk with my head permanently tilted downwards and I ain't joking. I was recently up in Scotland and on one site I trod in the dreaded stuff and without knowing about it I walked into the motor-home :evil: Luckily I was on the mat just inside the door when I noticed so no real damage done. Still had to clean it off of my trainer though. If only I could catch one doing it... :wink:

steve


----------



## gromett

Sue, A friend of mine has a Dog. He is a rescue dog and he is lovely. He never barks, Steve his owner walks him in a location where childrend don't play and he is always on a lead with a small muzzle type thingy. It's not actually a muzzle just a strap that allows steve to pull the lead and get the dogs attention. I am also mildly allergic to dogs but I have baby sat this one.


Anyway You asked me what I would like to see... It is Strong, Strict and enforcable laws regarding dogs barking. If a neighbours dog is barking, I want to be able to report it and immediate action taken. The benefit of the doubt should be on the side of the many not the few. One dog owner can make many peoples lives a misery. 

A dog dna database funded by fines on owners that let their dogs foul in public places. The street I used to live on was right next to a primary school and on one day I counted 23 piles on the footpath alone. All dogs must be registered. So £100 to register a dog and in the same way that a cars keeper must be updated if he moves then so does a dogs owners details. Fines for failure.
There would need to be a great deal of research done to ensure that the costs are not born by the tax payers but by all dog owners equally and funded enough so that there is a reasonable chance of it being effective.

On the upside, I would like to see clearly demarked zones where dogs are allowed to walk and be allowed off the lead. In kings park in retford they could use a section that is separated by a ****. It is large enough for dogs to run flat out for quite a distance. They should not be allowed on the clearly marked out no dogs (kids play area) section.

Dogs should not be allowed off their leads in any public place.

Anyway Sue I could go on but I am starting to sound like a little hitler  

I am not totally anti dog (am slowly getting there though) I am anti bad and inconsiderate owners.

I am laid up today with flu like symtpoms (could be man flu  ) and have had a dog locked in a car parked next to me barking for 45 minutes. If the car was anything like as hot as my bus I pity it and no wonder it was barking. But it still made me feel worse than I would have if I could have had some peace. 

Karl


----------

